# Dewalt track saw, funny stuff



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I just clicked on it, looks like a decent saw, for a laugh, click on APPLICATIONS, then click on TRACK SAW VS TABLE SAW. I am sure you all use a table saw like this, and would never just put the plywood on your table, and use your circ saw. THESE GUYS ARE FUNNY. G:laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.dewalt.com/us/tracksaw/applications/index.html

hit this, then TRACK SAW VS TABLE SAW


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Haha!!!!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't those guys have a show on DIY? :laughing:


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like an expensive replacement for a 2x4 and some clamps.


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

Watched that last night and enjoyed watching those two humping that piece of plywood as well. I understand the theory behind the Tracksaw, but not sold on it yet. Kind of the same as clamping the 'ole straight edge on and running beside it eh?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

That is insulting to me as a contractor. They should re think that clip


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a Festool rip off, they want just as much as it would cost to buy the real deal.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

NorthstarNC said:


> Watched that last night and enjoyed watching those two humping that piece of plywood as well. I understand the theory behind the Tracksaw, but not sold on it yet.  Kind of the same as clamping the 'ole straight edge on and running beside it eh?


Not at all, actually. These types of saws can save you a **** load of time.


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

What morons! I have actually saw people doing that before


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Festool is $20 cheaper. And they have one that has an 8 1/2" blade for more depth capacity.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I got to use the Festool a couple of kitchen jobs ago. Very nice tool. Then the guy with the Festool borrows my table saw to make a bunch of 1/8 shims. I would say I can live without the Festool, as nice as it is before I gave up my portable tablesaw.
But what I don't get is, why are you guys laughing at the table saw guys, they are wearing safety glasses.:no:


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

What you guys dont use your table saw like that? I thought that was common practice :thumbup: Im sure his cut was perfect

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

well that was good amusement! thank you gene for that one! I'm trying to think if I've ever seen anyone actually do that......nope....can't think of any time.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

did you see those fat suckers. Id like to see the guy holding the sheet climb on trusses and trim rafter tails.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Looked like a sheet of CDX to me.....what ever happened to snapping a line? I can see in cabinet repair, or some of Leo's work, but most of the time there is going to be a moulding to cover it. Kind of a specialized tool that I would want to have a job or 2 lined up in order to pay for it


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was thinking about getting something of this nature, the Festool looks to be a better machine, just by namesake. I don't have a panel saw in my shop and when I need to cut plywood for a tall cabinet I resort to a straight edge and circular saw. I have to take special precautions to make the cuts as chip free as possible. Cut the ply with the good side facing down, put masking tape on the cut to help with chip out. go real slow and then just a lot of hope. A buddy of mine had the Festool and brought it to my shop one time. Nice machine. You didn't have to clamp down the track and it made a very clean cut. It would be nice to have, but I would rather have a nice panel saw. What the heck, a good one is only around $15K :blink:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder who gave Dewalt permission to use that video of me and my brother :furious:

See those wheels on our saw base? When the job's over and my pickup is full of drop off, just hitch it up to the bumper and away we go :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I was thinking about getting something of this nature, the Festool looks to be a better machine, just by namesake. I don't have a panel saw in my shop and when I need to cut plywood for a tall cabinet I resort to a straight edge and circular saw. I have to take special precautions to make the cuts as chip free as possible. Cut the ply with the good side facing down, put masking tape on the cut to help with chip out. go real slow and then just a lot of hope. A buddy of mine had the Festool and brought it to my shop one time. Nice machine. You didn't have to clamp down the track and it made a very clean cut. It would be nice to have, but I would rather have a nice panel saw. What the heck, a good one is only around $15K :blink:


I bet you'd like the TS55 way better than the panel saw. Once you get it, you'll wonder why you waited so long. You could get the longer rail, the CT dust collector, extra hose, rail accessory kit, and be able to keep $13k in your pocket. 





That would buy a lot of beer!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think Jason is hooked!!

I second all you said though, except I would skip the rail kit and just get a couple of mft/3's


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

john5mt said:


> did you see those fat suckers. Id like to see the guy holding the sheet climb on trusses and trim rafter tails.


Think he'd use the table saw for that to?:whistling


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 6 foot piece of aluminum that came from a sliding door bottom and 2 clamps. Figure 1-1/.2" for the setoff to the blade, mark, clamp, cut!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

USP45 said:


> I have a 6 foot piece of aluminum that came from a sliding door bottom and 2 clamps. *Figure 1-1/.2"* for the setoff to the blade, mark, clamp, cut!


And figure something else for a 45 bevel and something else for a 22.5 and something else for a 33..................

These types of saws cut on the mark no matter what tilt you have on the saw. Truly a great investment if you have minimal tolerances with your cuts.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone know what the price is?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

499.00 dewalt, 475.00 festool


----------



## sausagefingers (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't laugh I've done that with a table saw WAY too often. But It was always a MUCH smaller piece, say like 3'x3', and besides if you have an actual catch table, instead of a buddy, it's not that hard.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

NorthstarNC said:


> Watched that last night and enjoyed watching those two humping that piece of plywood as well. I understand the theory behind the Tracksaw, but not sold on it yet. Kind of the same as clamping the 'ole straight edge on and running beside it eh?



That's what it appears to be to me. I'm not a carpenter but I am DIY'er when it comes to woodworking. Building shelves, CD display cases, crap like that. When I need to cut a large piece of plywood I do it the way I saw Tom Silva do it a hundred times. 

I think I like the TrackSaw. :thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've free-handed pieces on a table saw, but the pieces were much smaller. With a piece that size, it would be easier and a better cut to freehand with a worm drive. If quality of the cut is really important, use a straight edge. I guess it goes to show that Dewalt doesn't understand what tool their new saw replaces. A better comparison would be to compare the time to cut an angled cut like that with a track saw, verse measuring the offset, setting a straight edge to that, and then cutting with a circ-saw.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

did anyone watch the video on trimming interior doors?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah. dont know that i would ever cut a door in place like that.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

hgtv should start a show that follows guys like that. It would be funnier than hell. Everything done wrong with the camera rolling. Now that is a show I would watch.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

i WAS-WAITING FOR HIM TO COME UP SHORT HAND TO CLOSE FOR ME i ENJOY MY 6 FINGERS:whistling WAIT ONE TWO THREE ONE TWO THREE YEA:laughing:


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

At least they had the gaurd in place on the saw. Can't remember the last time I seen a table saw used with the blade gaurd.


----------



## mt_42 (May 12, 2008)

javatom said:


> hgtv should start a show that follows guys like that. It would be funnier than hell. Everything done wrong with the camera rolling. Now that is a show I would watch.


They had a show like that once - I think it was called "Repair to Remember"...It was a DIY instructional type show targeted towards women and hosted by this ditzy chick that had absolutely no idea what she was doing (or was one of the best actors I've ever seen)...I always figured she was a daughter/sister/wife of one of the TV execs...:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

DIY has one called Rennovation realities, pure comic gold!!!

Ok when do they end the advertising bombardment of this thing on here?


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

That clip with the pair on the table saw is so dammed insulting to the carpentry trade, what the hell were those bosos at Dewalt thinking :furious:

I swear if I ever cought a pair of loons doing something like that at any of my jobs I'd slap them silly.

I'm sticking with festool, at least thet know how to make acceptable videos and their saw cost less.


----------



## idesign (Dec 1, 2008)

My father and two uncles were all builders and my summers between semesters many years ago were spent working for remodelers so I learned to take orders  and get things done quick with no b*tching. If I had a buck for every time I saw something like that on a job site... well, I could afford several of those Feins!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is a scary thought.:shutup:


----------



## Rockwood (Dec 1, 2008)

I noticed a rithing knife on the Dewalt, is it retractable or permanent?


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> That is insulting to me as a contractor. They should re think that clip



Thats offensive to me as a Man


----------

